# AF 336 headlight and smoke unit



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello,
I am working on a AF 336 that I just started to get running. The reverse unit works fine after a little lubrication and the engine runs forward and reverse with good headlight and smoke when bench tested. When run on the track unit seems to run well, but headlight is very dim and almost no smoke. If in neutral headlight is bright and smokes well when first going forward. I have cleaned the armature with alcohlol and lubed everything.
Any ideas on where to start?
Thanks in advance for any thoughts.
John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am guessing there is a stranded wire and only 1 or 2 strands are connected.
Not enough juice flowing.

Check your wires going to smoke unit and headlight. Must be a 5 wire.
Check all connections.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes it is 5 wire. I will check all wiring. Only had tender cover off to free up the reverser.

Thanks John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Check at plug also.


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

I think Mopac is on the right track...sounds like not enough voltage

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Good morning.. My K335 was doing the exact same thing. In fact, it was doing it for years,lol.. I just never got into it to see what was wrong. What I found was the stranded, super-flex wire had become un-stranded, lol.. Let's say there are 20 strands in a 22 gauge single wire. I had about 2 strands that were still connected, causing not enough current to pass enough juice to your smoke unit/head-light. Now that there's a break-down in your wiring, I would replace the entire wire harness as who's to say where it will break again. It's a easy job, and you can get a new harness on ebay, or you can buy a 3 foot piece and make your own.. I can send you a piece to make your own if you wish, just pay for the postage.I can also send you a re-vised 5th wire attachment wire so it's easy to detach the 5th wire from the tender without un-soldering it.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Update
Wiring is in sad shape. I patched it to see if I could fix the issue. I replaced both upper and lower fingers (one was worn through)and ran a temporary 5 wire to the engine bulkhead. Stretched the springs for the motor brushes. 
Runs the same as before. In neutral the headlight is bright and running down the track very dim and little or no smoke. I can see sparks on the comutator on the motor.(large motor)
I am still trying to figure this out.

Flyernut I will take you up on your offer wire and the re-vised 5th wire attachment. Tank you for offferin gto help me put

Thanks John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> Update
> Wiring is in sad shape. I patched it to see if I could fix the issue. I replaced both upper and lower fingers (one was worn through)and ran a temporary 5 wire to the engine bulkhead. Stretched the springs for the motor brushes.
> Runs the same as before. In neutral the headlight is bright and running down the track very dim and little or no smoke. I can see sparks on the comutator on the motor.(large motor)
> I am still trying to figure this out.
> ...


Ok John. I'll also send you some new brushes and springs, plus the wiring harness and 5th wire, single wire. I have done several threads on how to rebuild steam engines here, just look them up. Don't forget the re-face the armature, not just clean it. And, clean out the small slits on the armature face when you're done re-facing it.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Ok John. I'll also send you some new brushes and springs, plus the wiring harness and 5th wire, single wire. I have done several threads on how to rebuild steam engines here, just look them up. Don't forget the re-face the armature, not just clean it. And, clean out the small slits on the armature face when you're done re-facing it.:smilie_daumenpos:


 Flyernut is a great guy and a wonderful resource concerning American Flyer. I an sorry that I can't drive anymore and just stay home. I would like to personally meet Flyernut, Cramden, Mopac, Flyguy55 and several others!:appl: Too bad the distances are so great between Utah and points East. hwell:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Flyernut is a great guy and a wonderful resource concerning American Flyer. I an sorry that I can't drive anymore and just stay home. I would like to personally meet Flyernut, Cramden, Mopac, Flyguy55 and several others!:appl: Too bad the distances are so great between Utah and points East. hwell:


I share your feelings brother!! I have met Flyguy55 at train shows, and he is a super guy....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wait till you meet me someday flyernut. Broke, it would be cool to meet up someday.
Maybe if one of us wins a big lottery they can pay for all of us to fly somewhere. Broke,
you are way out west, I am central, and I think everybody else is north east. Only
about 2,000 miles apart. LOL.

Hey Broke, we could bring a problem child flyer and have flyernut fix it for us.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Wait till you meet me someday flyernut. Broke, it would be cool to meet up someday.
> Maybe if one of us wins a big lottery they can pay for all of us to fly somewhere. Broke,
> you are way out west, I am central, and I think everybody else is north east. Only
> about 2,000 miles apart. LOL.
> ...


Fine with me,lol!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*336 update*

I resurfaced the armature and did a temp patch to the wires.The engine runs, the headlight and smoke are working.
Thanks for all the help to get this steamer running again.
John


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad that you got it straightened out. There are a lot of nice guys on this forum that are more than willing to go out of their way to help someone when questions arise. Just a thought but if you're going to replace the wiring completely, you might want to re-build the smoke unit while it's apart. It would be a shame to have to tear it down again if the smoke quits down the road.


----------

